# what yall think on this south ga deer?



## southgabowhunter (Nov 16, 2016)

Had pics of him from last year and he was on the hit list then. I think he was at least 4.5 last year cause I have seen him 2yrs in a row. Just showed up recently, main frame 8 with small kicker that you cant see from these pics. What do you think about age, score, and weight? a big bodied deer where I hunt is 150lbs so this looks like a moose.


----------



## CountryBoy77 (Nov 17, 2016)

well feed for sure , he go mid to high 120s , great southern buck.


----------



## Dean (Nov 17, 2016)

*100% Mature*

5.5+ ...


----------



## hrstille (Nov 17, 2016)

Old warrior. Take him out if given the chance


----------



## jmac7469 (Nov 17, 2016)

You better have help to drag that one!!!


----------



## six (Nov 18, 2016)

Ole boy needs to spend some time on a treadmill.   Good luck with him, he has a few seasons under his belt.


----------



## armyvet4583 (Nov 18, 2016)

Don't see no 4.5 in the pic cause of that atleast 5.5 is in the way. Are you sure he isn't part bovine?


----------



## Buck Dropper (Nov 18, 2016)

What county is this? Nice deer.


----------



## nmurph (Nov 18, 2016)

Got any pics from this yr?


----------



## southgabowhunter (Nov 19, 2016)

It is this year. The dates are wrong


----------



## RABJR (Dec 8, 2016)

Where is the kicker located? I would also estimate 5.5+


----------



## catch22 (Dec 8, 2016)

Just estimates - 
- well over 200
- over 5.5
- upper 120s - low 130


----------



## Deerhead (Dec 8, 2016)

WOW you let these deer get some age and they sure blow up in size.  That is a great looking deer.


----------



## whitetailfanatic (Jan 18, 2017)

Old


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Feb 21, 2017)

CountryBoy77 said:


> well feed for sure , he go mid to high 120s , great southern buck.




Muley body, whitetail rack!


----------



## RABJR (Feb 22, 2017)

So what happened- is he still on trail cameras or did someone harvest him?


----------



## southgabowhunter (Feb 28, 2017)

stopped getting pictures around Christmas. To my knowledge he made it through the season. Saw a big buck about 3 weeks ago while riding around on the 4-wheeler and I think it was this one, but not for sure


----------

